# 55 gallon Paludarium



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi, this is my first viv/paludarium. Everything was just planted a day ago, so I expect much more growth/maturity to come with time. The set up consists of:
-A 4.5 inch false bottom to compensate for the water feature/drainage
-ABG MIX 
-Java, NEHERP moss slurry, and what I was told was christmas moss
-GS/cork bark background
-Waterfall powered by an accesible pump below the false bottom
-Filtration with a purigen packet and a tetra filter bag

Im still working on the ventilation and want to switch over to T5HO bulbs once I figure out the layout for the top of the tank.
I'm not sure if this set up would properly suit a reed frog, but that's what I originally had in mind. Any advice would help!


----------



## jmartell (Nov 26, 2014)

That is a nice looking setup. How long has that been planted?


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Only a day or so.


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

What did you use for the separation of land and water?

btw That looks great!


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

The land portion isn't necessarily separated. The abg mix sits on top of a false bottom thats 4.5 inches tall. Water from the soil drains into this, which mixes in with the overall body of water that includes the water feature. So all I did was "raise the land" over the water. This is why the tannins are so abundant at the moment, though I have reduced them alot. This pic might give you a better visual of what I was talking about.


----------



## New_b0401 (May 12, 2015)

Wow this looks amazing! I have yet to set up my first viv although I'm starting out much smaller with only a 20 gallon. After I gain some experience I planned on building a set-up very much like this one! I have a been an avid fish keeper for a few years and would love to incorporate a somewhat large water feature for this reason 

Would you happen to have a plant list? What do you plan on keeping in this set-up? Maybe add some fully aquatic plants? What do you estimate your water volume is? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

The plants on the land portion are
-pink nephthytis, regular nephthytis
-polka dot plant 
-golden tips club moss
-california ivy 
-phyllostachya Triple Splash
-button fern
-autumn fern
-Peperomia caperata
-Peperomia magnoliifolia

--By the waterfall
-Peperomia marmorata
-parlor palm.
I would like this to house african reed frogs but the large water feature poses a drowning risk. This is why I placed multiple escape routes from the water. I have planted 2 anubias, red wendtti, a bundles plant, aquatic fern and an unknown plant (thanks petco employee). And the total water volume is 12 gallon with the feature being approx 6.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

1 month update: Every plant survived, however, the golden tips lost half of its original volume, which I've heard happens in the acclimation period. Luckily I placed multiple clippings in different areas to increase the chance of some pulling through. My NEHERP moss blend is showing green sprouts which I'll provide a pic of so those people who were in my position can finally see what they should be looking for. My "christmas moss" was actually riccia fluitans, a liverwort, which is awesome bc I wanted liverwort in there, and it is thickening up fast. And to top it off I have slime mold growing on my driftwood, which is also awesome


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Below are pics of the green "sprouts" comng from the NEHERP moss mix, the slime mold and the java growth, which I'm adding just so people new to the hobby can see what to expect in a months time of viv establishment.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

really nice! I'm going to be making a 55 gallon viv/paludarium (undecided on the water feature) so this is a real inspiration.

Do you have frogs yet? I have 4 Starry Night reed frogs in a 29. I love them! It's about half water, approx. 3 inches deep. I have many branches and things in the water so there is easy climb out for them. I have seen them jump in the water though, and then leap right out again so they seem to do pretty well.


----------



## Igot99problems (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks very good! As far as the reed frogs, they are not like darts where you run the risk of them drowning. They can swim and actually the correct set up should incorporate a large water portion. I keep my pair in a 12x12x18 with the bottom filled with water to the front vent. Very cool frogs you will love them! They can be a bit noisy though.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Well here's an update based around a rearrangement I did to make the land portion a bit larger and more aesthetic. I was tired of the land being flat so I created a cliff and decided to extend the lower land portion. Part of the new extension includes a small 1/2" bank of water. The other part is just layered with dwarf baby tears. I'm honored to hear that this inspired some of you and thankful for the input regarding the reed frogs! Would any of you be able to share some info on how you accomadated the heating requirement for reed frogs? I was thinking of cutting a glass top with a section missing to hang a heat lamp.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice! It will look very natural once grown in.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

Looks great! I like how you've done the land area. For my starry nights, 
heating wise I do about what you're thinking. I have a screen top with part of it covered with a piece of glass to keep humidity but also maintain ventilation. I have a heat bulb (can't remember the exact wattage but it's one of the lower wattage ones) over one end, and then LEDs over the rest just for the plants. Probably the hottest part of the tank if they decided to bask (which they don't) is about 85. Most of the tank is 75-80 and at night it goes to about 70. They definitely emerge at "twilight", that is, tank lights off but room lights still on. I think they are pretty active at night. They are really cute! Good luck with yours!


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok sweet, your idea of using a screen topn, then covering a portion with glass sounds a lot simpler than only making a portion screened with the rest just being glass. Ill be making a living hinge using someone's idea of hinging 2 pieces of glass with silicon, so for the mobile glass piece ill arrange a screen piece to fit under it. Life just got so much easier for me


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

I decided to thow in some wood for the land portion based on suggestions from other members who've had tree frogs. I hope this will be the last major adjustment to the set up as my girlfriend is getting tired of me spending the night "fixing it for the last time" lol. 
Oh and I saw one of the red cherry shrimps being brave and venturing up into the shallow water bank, so I thought that was something worth sharing


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

I really like the wood you've added! I don't ever seem to be done "fixing for the last time" but having frogs does force me to quit fiddling. Empty vivs are always up for some remodeling, best way to spend time as far as I'm concerned!

The cherry shrimp is so cute.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, Im already looking at the wood arrangement and seeing an inbalance in the "feng shui" but I think I'll hold off and wait for the plants to grow in. The red cherry shrimps are very bold which is a plus and to top it off, one is pregnant so I hopefully wont have to buy anymore, indefinitely.


----------



## michael_vl (Apr 4, 2015)

Very Nice! Love the bark in the tank

Verstuurd vanaf men GT 9505i (pacman rom) met tapatalk


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

That's a really nice tank. I love all of the plants. I'm sure they will grow in nicely.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you, this is one of the few places I can get true appreciation for the craft. I've also made one living hinge glass top for the right side, based on Grimm's method. Once I get the other side made and have the plants grown in I'll throw some frogs in there.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I just read through this thread and I love the setup. On the "second rebuild", you put in a cliff. What material did you use? It looks incredible.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

The cliff was made using lighting fixture as a base/support structure, then I threw in some small chunks of cork mosaic style. The remaingin gaps were filled with a ABG/Brown silicon blend. This held the ABG together and gav the cliff an earthy look. I'll post some pictures soon, but I did end up reaaranging the wood to give frogs the most vertical exploring room as possible.


----------



## Froggle (Jul 28, 2014)

I've really enjoyed looking through this & seeing how you've tweaked things to create a more pleasing set up. 

Can I ask a couple of newbie questions - I'm still learning 

1. how do you 'hide' the edge of your egg crate / false bottom platform?
2. am I correct in thinking you have part of this submerged & then step it up to an area that is above the water level? Is it hygrolon / similar you've used to cover this?

I started with x10 red cherry shrimps in my tank, after 6 months I sold 200 & still had a thriving population so I suspect you won't need to buy any more. They make a good clean up crew for any bits including drowned isopods that fall in the water!

 Regards


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

I have the egg crate covered with weed block, thus concealing it and creating a screen to prevent debris in my water from getting back to the pump behind the cork bark. You can see it in the 4th or 5th post in tis thread.


----------



## Froggle (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks jcoterill,

Is that the photo with the cherry shrimp? 
Now that I know what it's called, I can head to a hardware store & look for it!

Regards


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

This is quite nice. What species do you have in mind?



jcotterill said:


> I would like this to house african reed frogs but the large water feature poses a drowning risk. This is why I placed multiple escape routes from the water.


Is drowning really so great a risk for _Hyperolius_? Looking at the sorts of wetlands many members of this genus inhabit, and having chatted once about their escape behavior with a field herpetologist who's done a fair amount of work in the Afrotropics, it seems to me like many hobbyists are excessively cautious about water area with these guys. Was thinking in the past of doing a riparium-type setup with significant open water in the foreground and emergent _Cyperus_ all along the back, maybe some _Nymphea_ pads across the surface.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, you can see the weedblock and the zip tie holding it to the egg crate in the red cherry shrimp pic, but in an early pic you see the tank under construction and there you can see the weedblock and zip ties. As for drowning risk I was just being cautious and taking others advice as I dont want to be stubborn and regret it later. But after moving the tank into my bedroom and hearing how loud the trickling water is by itself I've began to lean away from Reed frogs due to their notoriously loud calls. So I'm in limbo with regards to what will Inhabit the tank at the moment. I was thinking about adding more vertical branching, more escapes from the water,and leaf litter, which may open the door for a ranitomeya species but this is all speculative.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I bet there are several caudates that would love your build, and I'm pretty sure they're all quiet.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice. According to me, cherry shrimps are perfect for paludariums.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

I've never really had an interest in caudates and I'm not sure if they would take full advantage of my layout.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Heres some updates; moved some of the wood to add balance to the tank and added some aquatic plants to the water bank area, which are all taking off. I plan of having the dwarf baby tears fill out the bank area as well. Besides the new plants I added, there's some liverwort growing off of the cork bark I've got so thats pretty sweet too.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

This looks nice. I really like what you've done with all the different levels all over the place. Looks like there's all sorts of cool places for a frog to hang out. I can see in the one picture it looks like you built up the bottom levels with egg crate. Did you run into any logistic challenges when putting in your substrate layers? I tried to make some slopes and whatnot, but found myself limited by trying to get X inches of false bottom, X inches of substrate, etc... and didn't want any of the layers to get too thin or cross over into each other. I hope that makes sense. If not, congratulation! Your build looks great!


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

So basically I originally had one layer of egg crate raised 5 inches, then later added another 2 inch layer on top of that, thus creating the cliff. I also wanted a shallow bank in the front for aesthetics and as a place for the frogs to cool off if it ever got too hot. So for that i made a 4.5 inch layer and placed it in front of the original. This made the water feature much smaller, which you can see by comparing pics over time. But to fully answer your question I didnt really stress the substrate height as long as I knew it would be around 3-4 inches where necessary and sloping in a way that makes the cliff stand out.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

And yes there were logistic issues and plenty of stress to get the right look and still have room but I view this hobby as a twisted way of playing god with all the landscape design, climate control, species interaction so to get your "little world" right its going to take some serious hair pulling


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah I think it looks great but there's another added benefit. I see people with much more knowledge than me stress about the need to have different microclimates (particularly in regards to ventilation - bigger vents gives some air circulation instead of just having everything the same humidity and temperature), so the frogs can go where they want to to adjust their body temperature. I'd think this would give them a lot of options.


----------



## bicyclephysics (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahhh I love this tank and your updates! I find the composition of the landscape/planting very artistic! Things are growing well!


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

That is true, as I have noticed the higher regions in the back being less dry so that does give a natural gradient if things got to humid in another region of the tank. I was going to run a pc fan over the vent for 10 min a day to get ease up the potential stagnant air in there as well.


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I tried something new (at least to me) for my lighting set up. I bought a cheap tv mount and fixed my lightung fixture to it, thus giving it a clean look ( I dont like the way hanging light look) and mobility if necessary


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

great idea with the TV mount! I really like the ways things have grown in. Looks really great! Did you decide on frogs yet? My starry night male is raising a ruckus at the moment. They aren't super noisy most of the time, but sometimes they go nuts. Maybe the little guy will win over a female finally and I'll have eggs in there!

I think you have a great setup for fire bellies. I know they are considered a mundane species sometimes, but I love them! And they are prohibited in my state so they have that exotic flair for me, lol.

Anyway, looks good!


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

Due to hectic work conditions I still haven't been able to tackle the decision on the frog, but I have adjusted the water feature to have about 8 escape routes covering all areas so dart frogs aren't out of the question. I was interested in reed frogs but the idea of a display tank housing an animal that won't come out till the lights go out seems counterproductive. Do your starry nights ever come out dring the day? 
On a side note here is a little update: just some plant growth and the addition of some Fissidens fontanus in the water feature. I have it growing next to my riccia, which is also starting to grow out.
The plant I have a close up on has hundreds of little leaves growing on it, but I have no clue on its I.D.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

Viv is looking great! I love fissidens. Really neat looking plant. I don't know what that other one is, neat looking with all those tiny leaves. Is it an aquatic? For a second it made me think of a carpeting aquatic plant. No clue really though.

As far as the reed frogs go, nope you won't see much of them. They are quite hidden and inactive during the day although I know their hiding spots and I peek at them. They must go all over the place at night because there are tiny poops all over, lol. However, short of staying up late with a flashlight I rarely see much activity. So probably not a good choice for you if you want to see them. There are different types, so could vary. Your best bet might be a bolder dart frog. The reeds are extremely cute though, so I love them!

I should add I figured out why the male has been calling incessantly the past few nights.....zillions of eggs in the water! I've never raised tads before so we'll see how it goes. I'm setting up a tank for the tads as soon as they are mobile. I guess I might be a frog grandma!!


----------



## jcotterill (Feb 24, 2015)

No the "tiny leaves plant" isn't an aquatic, and strangely it never did this until recently. Congratulations on the tads, that should be an interesting side project to watch them develop.


----------



## seed60 (Aug 26, 2015)

That's awesome. Diggin the how the pool looks .


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

This tank is providing me with a lot of inspiration. Every time I see it, I want to tear down my tank and attempt something similar to what you have created. Let us know when you decide on inhabitants.


----------

